# ITT Generator(thermopile?) needs replaced every year?



## woodchuk (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,


I've had to replace the ITT Generator once a year for the past three years, else
the pilot light won't stay lit.

New Buck, Model 19GL Propane Stove.

ITT Generator Part Model: G251F36S
What's the difference between a ITT Generator and a Thermopile?

Picture of old ITT Generator (ITT is on the left)
The condition is typical of ones I've replaced over the last few years.

Is one year the life of an ITT Generator?
Any hints or suggestions on what to try next?


Thanks,

Woody


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't even find a Buck Model 19GL listed on the Buck Stove site.
What is it? Vent free?


----------



## woodchuk (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Bob.

Yes, Vent Free.  More research reveals that 19GL is the model of the internals.

There is no external model on this unit.

It could be a model 42 or model 34 (both of which can have the 19GL innards) per these pdfs.
Need to copy and paste entire line below, links are cut off


http://www.buckstove.com/buckfiles/manuals/Buck-Stove-Model-42ZC-Manual-(Rev-05-2008)-NWC.pdf

http://www.buckstove.com/buckfiles/manuals/Buck-Stove-Model-34ZC-Manual-(WebVersion)-NWC.pdf


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like ITT uses a specific Thermopile for their gas valve. 
It looks a LOT less substantial than most. LP seems to eat up 
the components in the firebox more rapidly than NG does, so 
I'd say if you hafta replace it every year, there's nothing you can 
do about it, unless you change the gas valve to a SIT unit. 
That one uses a standard T-pile & it may last longer.  
I've got an LP insert with the larger version that I've had since 03 
& only changed the T-P once...


----------



## kvartz (Nov 23, 2014)

Some criticism for Buck Stove. I went to their manufacturing facility in Spruce Pine to try to find the replacement part because I work in Spruce Pine. 

I talked to a woman there who told me the part is no longer available, was rude, offered no solution at all, saying I would just have to buy a new gas stove. Greedy....won't ever buy a Buck Stove again. 

In the end, I came to this site, did some research, exchanged email with DAKSY, who recommended I buy a generic 250-750 mv generator, install it and see what happened. Was nervous, but I tested my CO detectors, bought and installed the following Honeywell generator which I got on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BQK5H6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is "fatter" than the Buck Stove OEM and I had to file the jig that holds it in the proper position with a rat tail file. Once I did that, I had to put a shim in to hold the igniter in position, buy a 3/4" rather than a 7/16" long SS screw, but when I did all that, lit the pilot and let go of the button, it stayed lit and my un-vented gas logs are working perfectly. Thermostat comes on and goes off acurately. No CO detection. 

If you are handy, you could also make a new jig for the generator/sheath and igniter out of an aluminum or other metal block.

Thanks DAKSY...shame on you BUCK STOVE.


----------

